# Aberdeen, Carolina & Western Railway



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a three part series on the Aberdeen, Carolina & Western Railway (ACWR), a short line that operates Charlotte NC to Star NC. I had an opportunity to spend the afternoon with them.

Video One:

http://youtu.be/K1laenRhKZw

Video Two:

http://youtu.be/alHVqyGru3s

Video Three:

http://youtu.be/_etgDSLM9GE


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for taking us there. Cool locomotives.


----------

